# Crocheted Bettas



## bettaposeidon (Jun 30, 2015)

So I crocheted each of the bettas that I own/have owned.

































I was thinking of possibly custom making these and selling them.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

very cute! I love them  How big are they?


----------



## bettaposeidon (Jun 30, 2015)

InStitches said:


> very cute! I love them  How big are they?


About six inches or so, depending on the tail size.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I'd buy one!


----------



## fishdelic (Aug 11, 2015)

Ohhh these are so adorable... I'd buy them too. I absolutely love to see the betta-based craftwork people do here!


----------



## bettaposeidon (Jun 30, 2015)

DangerousAngel said:


> I'd buy one!





fishdelic said:


> Ohhh these are so adorable... I'd buy them too. I absolutely love to see the betta-based craftwork people do here!


I am planning on selling them as soon as I can figure out pricing and shipping costs.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Great!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I crochet too!!!  I'm pretty new into the amigurumi but I do have a betta pattern saved from ravelry- is that where you got yours? Or did you free hand? Can we see pics?


----------



## bettaposeidon (Jun 30, 2015)

Laki said:


> I crochet too!!!  I'm pretty new into the amigurumi but I do have a betta pattern saved from ravelry- is that where you got yours? Or did you free hand? Can we see pics?


These were made free hand. I tend to not like patterns. Too much counting.

And I fixed the picture issue. For some reason the files online weren't showing up even though they were there in thumbnails.


----------



## BettaChaos (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh my gosh they're absolutely adorable!!! <3


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I keep scrap paper nearby anytime I'm crocheting and I break the rounds or rows up so I don't have to count, I just get to my marker and keep going 

I think I'm the only one that cannot see the pics!


----------



## bettaposeidon (Jun 30, 2015)

Laki said:


> I keep scrap paper nearby anytime I'm crocheting and I break the rounds or rows up so I don't have to count, I just get to my marker and keep going
> 
> I think I'm the only one that cannot see the pics!


http://bettaposeidon.tumblr.com/post/126037650898/my-latest-creation-each-of-the-bettas-that-i
This link has them on Tumblr if you still can't see them.


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

Very nice! Especially for going freehand! I dislike patterns also, but when I have to use them, I use paperclips as markers and scrap paper.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Those are very nice!!


----------

